# [Q] "Wipe cache partition" in recovery mode seems useless? What is it for exactly??



## MarlonKaye (Apr 11, 2012)

*[Q] "Wipe cache partition" in recovery mode seems useless? What is it for exactly??*

Hi.  I'm using Samsung Galaxy Ace, Android 2.3.6, rooted.

I had 2 apps with cache data:
1.  the system app "Internet" = 444KB
2.  a user app called "RedLaser" (for reading QR codes) = 45KB

I turned off phone, went into recovery, then "wipe cache partition", then reboot.
It did nothing! The two apps still had cache, and I just deleted them manually in Settings -> Manage Applications.

So what does the "wipe cache partition" do anyway? 

Also, if a phone is unrooted, is there a way to clean the dalvik cache?

Thanks all!


----------



## shyamjptpm (Apr 11, 2012)

Its for wiping the cache of your phone application..some times if you not do this then you r apps will crash in the new rom..so its optional thing.but some times it needed...understood??


----------



## MarlonKaye (Apr 11, 2012)

shyamjptpm, did you even read the details of my post?  The cache of those two apps were not deleted through "wipe cache partition" in recovery mode.  So I was wondering what it does, exactly, since it DOES NOT wipe the apps' cache.


----------



## Archer (Apr 11, 2012)

The cache is an app cache, but not a cache of application data.  You wipe that through application management (or manually with a file explorer or shell).

Think of it as an Android cache that it uses for apps and components.


----------



## MarlonKaye (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey Archer, an app cache? Like the dalvik cache? The dalvik is for starting apps faster, correct? So is "Dalvik cache" same as the cache referred to in "wipe cache partition"?


----------



## Archer (Apr 11, 2012)

MarlonKaye said:


> Hey Archer, an app cache? Like the dalvik cache? The dalvik is for starting apps faster, correct? So is "Dalvik cache" same as the cache referred to in "wipe cache partition"?

Click to collapse



No it's not apps - I explained that badly.  It's regularly accessed data and app components, but not app-specific data.  The Dalvik cache is the application cache - they are two different things.


----------



## Decifra (Apr 11, 2012)

Additionally depending on which recovery you are using, wiping the cache might not properly work all the time, that is why you read so many posts saying wipe +3; meaning to run the wipe cache (and dalvik) at least 3 times. I know I had issues with one specific recovery and switched to another because of it...


----------



## FakrudeenAhamed (Jul 23, 2014)

Archer said:


> No it's not apps - I explained that badly.  It's regularly accessed data and app components, but not app-specific data.  The Dalvik cache is the application cache - they are two different things.

Click to collapse



Hey,  is it possible to wipe cache partition without getting into recovery mode? 
And wiping the cache partition and dalvik cache will delete my game progress?? 
Please clarify this for me bro...


----------

